# Incoming!



## Billie Ro

Saludos.

Me gustaría saber cuál sería el equivalente en español de _incoming_ en este contexto:
Se trata de un un país en guerra en la actualidad. El hospital de una ciudad está abarrotado de heridos. El cirujano jefe entra deprisa, pasando entre los heridos colocados en el suelo y las camillas, dirigiéndose hacia otro cirujano, y anuncia:

"*Incoming*. Reports of a bomb hitting the capital city. Twenty-seven casualties. The seventeen injured are being brought here".

¿Podría ser simplemente "Atención", en el sentido de que se preste atención a la información nueva que trae?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## gengo

In this context it means "new patients are on the way here."  It is shorthand (abbreviated) speech, used by doctors who are too busy to waste words.  Basically, the idea is "ya vienen."  You can express that in natural Spanish.


----------



## Mirlo

De acuerdo , tambien podrías usar "Alerta"


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Más que "alerta" la idea es "nuevos pacientes" ("vienen pacientes"), como sugiere gengo.


----------



## Mirlo

Pienso que debes darle el sentido correcto a la palabra, y la palabra es *incoming .  *Para mí  , nuevos pacientes es redundante.  Ya que al final de la oración,  el implica que son pacientes, lo que llega:
The seventeen injured are being brought here".


----------



## fenixpollo

I agree with gengo. The meaning here is *llegando* or *en camino.*


----------



## gengo

I wonder if there is some confusion because the context also involves bombs.  However, although "incoming" can indeed be used to mean "watch out, bombs are coming!" (¡alerta! or ¡cuerpo a tierra!) that is not the meaning here.  Instead, it is "incoming patients."

Maybe we could say something like "¡Prepárense!"  It would be great to know what a real doctor would say in Spanish.


----------



## Magazine

Mirlo said:


> De acuerdo , también podrías usar "Alerta"


Yo estoy con Mirlo.



gengo said:


> "¡Prepárense!"


*Todos preparados*, ataque en la ...., llegan pacientes de diversa gravedad.


----------



## LVRBC

gengo said:


> Maybe we could say something like "¡Prepárense!" It would be great to know what a real doctor would say in Spanish.


Honestly, outside a MASH unit, I doubt if any ER doc has ever said "incoming" (short for incoming wounded) in English either, even in a multi-casualty situation. Así que se puede traducir de la manera que más les convenga.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

En mi medio no sería extraño escuchar, por ejemplo,
"Aviso de "autobusada" de pacientes"
Pero una expresión así no es en absoluto común de manera general. 

"Aviso de nuevos pacientes" / "Nos llegan múltiples heridos" / "Aviso de varios heridos"
Pej. 
_Nos avisan de la llegada de múltiples víctimas._ Parece que una bomba ha hecho explosión en la capital. 27 muertos. A los 17 heridos los traen aquí. 

De manera más sucinta podría plantearse "atención" o cualquier expresión similar aunque se pierde la información inicial que parece trasladar "incoming" sobre la llegada de nuevos pacientes.


----------



## FromPA

LVRBC said:


> Honestly, outside a MASH unit, I doubt if any ER doc has ever said "incoming" (short for incoming wounded) in English either, even in a multi-casualty situation. Así que se puede traducir de la manera que más les convenga.


I agree.  The first thing that comes to mind is the military use which refers to incoming artillery fire. The doctors in the TV show MASH extended the meaning to incoming (arriving) helicopters full of wounded soldiers.


----------



## Mirlo

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> En mi medio no sería extraño escuchar, por ejemplo,
> "Aviso de "autobusada" de pacientes"
> Pero una expresión así no es en absoluto común de manera general.
> 
> "Aviso de nuevos pacientes" / "Nos llegan múltiples heridos" / "Aviso de varios heridos"
> Pej.
> _Nos avisan de la llegada de múltiples víctimas._ Parece que una bomba ha hecho explosión en la capital. 27 muertos. A los 17 heridos los traen aquí.
> 
> De manera más sucinta podría plantearse "atención" o cualquier expresión similar aunque se pierde la información inicial que parece trasladar "incoming" sobre la llegada de nuevos pacientes.


Fue por eso que sugerí alerta, que en realidad es uno de lis significados de incoming.


----------



## Billie Ro

gengo said:


> I wonder if there is some confusion because the context also involves bombs.  However, although "incoming" can indeed be used to mean "watch out, bombs are coming!" (¡alerta! or ¡cuerpo a tierra!) that is not the meaning here.  Instead, it is "incoming patients."
> 
> Maybe we could say something like "¡Prepárense!"  It would be great to know what a real doctor would say in Spanish.


Many thanks for your answers! I think the best way to find out is to ask an ER physician, as you suggest. My main conern, however, was not to be missing a technical way of speaking in this medical contest, to make sure that it was informal talk, which opens more possibilities to transltaion.


----------



## Mirlo

Again, to me the idea is patients that ae arriving, but when he says "incoming" he is giving a *warning, *regardless. So , as the word "warning" it will be=  Prepárense/alerta/ aviso/ya llegan, etc.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Billie Ro said:


> I think the best way to find out is to ask an ER physician


I am an ER physician, by the way  
As long as there is no standard equivalent expression to "incoming" in Spanish medical slang, the point here, as for translation, is what do you want to stress in Spanish; either the warning (i.e. "¡Atención todos!") or the information that "incoming" conveys (i.e. "¡Pacientes en camino!'). A more wordy solution would be to say both; i.e. "¡Atención; (múltiples) pacientes en camino!". Or as stated before, something like "Nos avisan de la llegada de múltiples víctimas". "¡Múltiples víctimas [Varios pacientes] en camino!" is itself quite a warning anyhow...

_¡Múltiples víctimas en camino!_ _Parece que una bomba ha hecho explosión en la capital. Hay 27 muertos. A los 17 heridos los traen aquí._


----------



## Magazine

Ya que chema sabe de esto mucho yo sugiero:

The shit is going to hit the fan....multiple wounded are arriving any minute now...BE PREPARED- 

La cosa se está complicando, todos alerta/preparados, nos llegan heridos de todo tipo, ALERTA A TODOS.


----------



## Billie Ro

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> I am an ER physician, by the way
> As long as there is no standard equivalent expression to "incoming" in Spanish medical slang, the point here, as for translation, is what do you want to stress in Spanish; either the warning (i.e. "¡Atención todos!") or the information that "incoming" conveys (i.e. "¡Pacientes en camino!'). A more wordy solution would be to say both; i.e. "¡Atención; (múltiples) pacientes en camino!". Or as stated before, something like "Nos avisan de la llegada de múltiples víctimas". "¡Múltiples víctimas [Varios pacientes] en camino!" is itself quite a warning anyhow...
> 
> _¡Múltiples víctimas en camino!_ _Parece que una bomba ha hecho explosión en la capital. Hay 27 muertos. A los 17 heridos los traen aquí._


Qué suerte y qué casualidad!
Pues creo que me quedaré con la combinación "¡Atención, múltiples víctimas!"
Mil gracias!


----------



## Ballenero

Otras:
¡A sus puestos!

¡En marcha!

¡Manos a la obra!

¡Al tajo!


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Billie Ro said:


> Pues creo que me quedaré con la combinación "¡Atención, múltiples víctimas!"


----------



## Mirlo

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> I am an ER physician, by the way
> As long as there is no standard equivalent expression to "incoming" in Spanish medical slang, the point here, as for translation, is what do you want to stress in Spanish; either the warning (i.e. "¡Atención todos!") or the information that "incoming" conveys (i.e. "¡Pacientes en camino!'). A more wordy solution would be to say both; i.e. "¡Atención; (múltiples) pacientes en camino!". Or as stated before, something like "Nos avisan de la llegada de múltiples víctimas". "¡Múltiples víctimas [Varios pacientes] en camino!" is itself quite a warning anyhow...
> 
> _¡Múltiples víctimas en camino!_ _Parece que una bomba ha hecho explosión en la capital. Hay 27 muertos. A los 17 heridos los traen aquí._


No es cuestion de saber o no saber. Primero tienes que leer la oración completa.De alli muchos de nosotros tratamos de dar la mejor opción posible. Esta es la oración completa: "*Incoming*. Reports of a bomb hitting the capital city. Twenty-seven casualties. The s*eventeen injured are being brought her*e".
Como  notarás , poner multiple victimas es redundante. 
Ademas, si hay un significado para incoming y se puede incorporar a cualquier tipo de situación. 
Esto lo pongo para aclaración e información. Yo no estoy compitiendo a ver a quien le gusta o no mi respuesta. 
Saludos,


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Mirlo said:


> Primero tienes que leer la oración completa.


Discúlpame, Mirlo, pero no te entiendo bien. El texto que citas en #21 termina con un intento de traducción del extracto completo que aporta el OP. Y de veras que no veo la redundancia que señalas; primero hay un aviso inicial que informa de la llegada inminente de varios pacientes y luego la especificación de que llegarán al hospital 17 heridos a consecuencia de la explosión de una bomba, que además ha causado múltiples fallecidos. Como ya dicho, si traduces _Incoming!_ únicamente como "¡Atención!" o equivalente pierdes la información específica que en este contexto aporta el original; "¡Llegan pacientes!". Y la expresión "¡Llegan pacientes!" (o ¡Múltiples víctimas! o equivalente), en el contexto dado, ya supone por sí misma una llamada de atención que sin necesidad de otra información pondrá al servicio de urgencias en alerta inmediata. La solución que plantea el OP (¡Atención! ¡Múltiples víctimas!) creo que traslada el sentido completo del original de manera razonablemente sucinta y resuena perfectamente natural en el contexto dado. La suya no es ninguna de las soluciones que yo mismo he planteado aquí, pero eso es lo de menos, vaya; lo interesante de este foro es precisamente que invita a desarrollar soluciones óptimas para el OP mediante un trabajo en equipo -y no a competir por "puntos" o "_likes_".


----------



## Mirlo

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Discúlpame, Mirlo, pero no te entiendo bien. El texto que citas en #21 termina con un intento de traducción del extracto completo que aporta el OP. Y de veras que no veo la redundancia que señalas; primero hay un aviso inicial que informa de la llegada inminente de varios pacientes y luego la especificación de que llegarán al hospital 17 heridos a consecuencia de la explosión de una bomba, que además ha causado múltiples fallecidos. Como ya dicho, si traduces _Incoming!_ únicamente como "¡Atención!" o equivalente pierdes la información específica que en este contexto aporta el original; "¡Llegan pacientes!". Y la expresión "¡Llegan pacientes!" (o ¡Múltiples víctimas! o equivalente), en el contexto dado, ya supone por sí misma una llamada de atención que sin necesidad de otra información pondrá al servicio de urgencias en alerta inmediata. La solución que plantea el OP (¡Atención! ¡Múltiples víctimas!) creo que traslada el sentido completo del original de manera razonablemente sucinta y resuena perfectamente natural en el contexto dado. La suya no es ninguna de las soluciones que yo mismo he planteado aquí, pero eso es lo de menos, vaya; lo interesante de este foro es precisamente que invita a desarrollar soluciones óptimas para el OP mediante un trabajo en equipo -y no a competir por "puntos" o "_likes_".


Entonces si dices "llegan pacientes"


ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Discúlpame, Mirlo, pero no te entiendo bien. El texto que citas en #21 termina con un intento de traducción del extracto completo que aporta el OP. Y de veras que no veo la redundancia que señalas; primero hay un aviso inicial que informa de la llegada inminente de varios pacientes y luego la especificación de que llegarán al hospital 17 heridos a consecuencia de la explosión de una bomba, que además ha causado múltiples fallecidos. Como ya dicho, si traduces _Incoming!_ únicamente como "¡Atención!" o equivalente pierdes la información específica que en este contexto aporta el original; "¡Llegan pacientes!". Y la expresión "¡Llegan pacientes!" (o ¡Múltiples víctimas! o equivalente), en el contexto dado, ya supone por sí misma una llamada de atención que sin necesidad de otra información pondrá al servicio de urgencias en alerta inmediata. La solución que plantea el OP (¡Atención! ¡Múltiples víctimas!) creo que traslada el sentido completo del original de manera razonablemente sucinta y resuena perfectamente natural en el contexto dado. La suya no es ninguna de las soluciones que yo mismo he planteado aquí, pero eso es lo de menos, vaya; lo interesante de este foro es precisamente que invita a desarrollar soluciones óptimas para el OP mediante un trabajo en equipo -y no a competir por "puntos" o "_likes_".


Disculpa no me expresé bien. Ella nada más pidió la traducciòn de "incoming" en el contexto, debido a eso, sabiendo que lo que llegan son víctimas,  heridos...
Pienso que " incoming" en este caso es un aviso previo.
Alerta! Informes de una bomba que cayó en ..... Veintisiete bajas.  Nos traeran los 17 heridos.
Si hubiese querido decir Atención,  hubiese dicho "Attention" .....
Pero, está bien. Nada más explicó! 

Saludos!


----------



## Magazine

Mirlo said:


> Si hubiese querido decir Atención, hubiese dicho "Attention" .....
> Pero, está bien. Nada más explicó!


Pues no necesariamente. En España es una costumbre usar ese vocablo para darle urgencia al tema. Y el tema ocurre en España.

La segunda frase no la entiendo "Nada más explicó"...¿A qué te refieres? 



gengo said:


> "¡Prepárense!"


Good one , too.



gengo said:


> It would be great to know what a real doctor would say in Spanish.


We do have a doctor here, Chema is not only a doctor but he works in the 
ER. I don't think he can make a mistake here


----------



## gengo

Magazine said:


> We do have a doctor here, Chema is not only a doctor but he works in the ER. I don't think he can make a mistake here



Agreed, but my post that you quoted was #7, and Chema didn't tell us that he is a doctor until #16.


----------



## Mirlo

Really, I don't think this is about being a doctor only. The term was use a a warning  in a TV series. Also it could've been a nurse who said it. Now , it is being reuse.


----------



## Magazine

Mirlo said:


> Really, I don't think this is about being a doctor only. The term was use*d* a*s* a warning  in a TV series. Also it could've been a nurse who said it. Now , it is being reuse*d*.


Right, but the gender of the person doesn't really matter, what is important is the fact that there is an ER doctor on the thread. He does know.


----------



## Mirlo

Magazine said:


> Right, but the gender of the person doesn't really matter, what is important is the fact that there is an ER doctor on the thread. He does know.


I wasn't talking about gender.  I stand with my answer . The word is incoming. In my opinion is a one word translation.


----------



## Magazine

Billie Ro said:


> Pues creo que me quedaré con la combinación "¡Atención, múltiples víctimas!"



Mirlo, the poster has already accepted the doctor's answer. Maybe you missed this post.

saludos


----------



## Mirlo

Magazine said:


> Mirlo, the poster has already accepted the doctor's answer. Maybe you missed


I've seen it.  I was just  saying that I stand by my opinion.


----------



## iribela

Magazine said:


> Right, but the gender of the person doesn't really matter, what is important is the fact that there is an ER doctor on the thread. He does know.


Sorry, I have to ask, what did you mean by the gender of the person doesn’t matter? Did I miss something? Thanks.


----------



## Ballenero

Mirlo said:


> Really, I don't think this is about being a doctor only. The term was use a a warning  in a TV series. Also it could've been a nurse who said it. Now , it is being reuse.


Estoy de acuerdo.
Todos hemos visto pelis de guerra y M.A.S.H.

¡Alerta! Heridos en camino…


----------



## iribela

No está mal “alerta”, pero me parece que lo que se plantea es que “incoming”, aún aislado, comunica que está por llegar algo o alguien, mientras que con “alerta” no hay claridad, solo indica que algo está pasando en algún lado, no sabemos qué esperar.


----------



## swift

Lo que yo he oído en mi entorno es “¡viene ambulancia!”, que guarda el mismo suspenso en cuanto al grado de urgencia (en emergenciología, para efectos de triage se emplea el semáforo, que es el otro código que se podría usar con el mismo tono exclamativo de “incoming” si se tratase de una sola víctima y no múltiples).


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Para mí, como resume iribela en #34, la cuestión principal a la hora de traducir es tener en cuenta que "Incoming!" no traslada una voz de alerta sin más sino que informa, en el contexto de un servicio de urgencias, que van a llegar pacientes. Uno, claro, debe decidir a partir de aquí cuánto de sucinto quiere ser en castellano y cuánto de fiel al sentido del original. El hecho de ser médico solo ayuda en este caso a la hora de poder confirmar que no hay una expresión estándar para expresar "Incoming!". A título personal, "¡Múltiples víctimas!" o "¡Pacientes en camino!" me parecen expresiones equivalentes a "Incoming!" en el contexto dado (expresiones que generarían alerta y atención en el personal que oye la voz al tiempo que trasladan básicamente la misma información que proporciona "Incoming!"). La inclusión explícita de "¡Alerta!" o "¡Atención todos!" delante de cualquiera de las anteriores me parece perfectamente natural en este contexto ("¡Atención todos; pacientes en camino!"), aunque alargue tal vez innecesariamente el sucinto mensaje original. En fin, que opciones válidas me parece que hay muchas y muy variadas en este caso y que hay un amplio margen para decidir qué expresión encaja mejor según el caso y según la intención del traductor.


----------



## LVRBC

You have two ER docs here, one whose first language is Spanish and one whose first language is US-English.  The latter is telling you that "incoming" is not used outside of military field hospitals, so it's an unrealistic scenario.  The former is offering you the best approximate translation for this word that no one would say in that situation anyway.  Can't we let this go?


----------



## gengo

LVRBC said:


> You have two ER docs here, one whose first language is Spanish and one whose first language is US-English.  The latter is telling you that "incoming" is not used outside of military field hospitals, so it's an unrealistic scenario.  The former is offering you the best approximate translation for this word that no one would say in that situation anyway.  Can't we let this go?



I'm reluctant to dispute someone in your position, but I don't see how you can say that no one would say this perfectly normal word in that situation.  Native speakers all use our language in a unique way, and if I were an ER doctor and heard that several victims of a bombing were en route, I can easily imagine saying this word.  It's succinct and conveys the idea fairly clearly.


----------



## LVRBC

gengo said:


> ...if I were an ER doctor and heard that several victims of a bombing were en route, I can easily imagine saying this word.  It's succinct and conveys the idea fairly clearly.


What would you say if you wanted to give an appropriate dose of epinephrine down the ET tube while someone was getting an IV line in?  Medical language is actually fairly standardized and not too similar to what you see on the screen.  Imagination has little or nothing to do with it.


----------



## gengo

LVRBC said:


> What would you say if you wanted to give an appropriate dose of epinephrine down the ET tube while someone was getting an IV line in?



That is not at all related to the topic at hand.



LVRBC said:


> Medical language is actually fairly standardized and not too similar to what you see on the screen.  Imagination has little or nothing to do with it.



We're not talking about technical language, which needs to be precise.  This is simply someone announcing that patients are on the way.  It hardly demands precise medical terminology.

I've been around enough doctors in their work environments to know that they don't all talk the same.  Just like the rest of us.


----------



## Mirlo

iribela said:


> No está mal “alerta”, pero me parece que lo que se plantea es que “incoming”, aún aislado, comunica que está por llegar algo o alguien, mientras que con “alerta” no hay claridad, solo indica que algo está pasando en algún lado, no sabemos qué esperar.


Comprendo , pero hay más que decir  después de alerta, como indica la oración  original: 

"*Incoming*. Reports of a bomb hitting the capital city. Twenty-seven casualties. The seventeen injured are being brought here".
Saludos,


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Mirlo said:


> Comprendo , pero hay más que decir después de alerta, como indica la oración original


Mirlo, el argumento está en el significado de Incoming! en el contexto dado.

gengo lo dejó claro en #2:


gengo said:


> In this context it means "new patients are on the way here."


Y LVRBC lo explicó después (#9):


LVRBC said:


> "incoming" (short for incoming wounded)


Tú misma pareces tenerlo claro (#14):


Mirlo said:


> Again, to me the idea is patients that are arriving, but when he says "incoming" he is giving a *warning, *regardless.


En castellano no hay forma de reducir ese "warning" a una sola palabra: "¡Llegan múltiples víctimas!"; "¡Pacientes en camino!". Si reduces la expresión correspondiente en castellano a una sola palabra (¡Vienen! ¡Cuidado! ¡Atención!) pierdes el significado que traslada el original. Y claro que puedes plantearte hacerlo, pero asumiendo esa pérdida de significado por mor de brevedad. 

En cuanto al argumento de la redundancia, no lo veo: no hay redundancia en el original (Incoming! (...) 17 injured) y no la hay en la traducción (¡Llegan múltiples víctimas! Nos traen a 17 heridos...). La primera (¡Llegan múltiples víctimas!) es una llamada de atención que resume la información básica (incoming wounded!). La segunda (traen aquí a 17 heridos) es una especificación tras esa llamada de atención. Utilizando la expresión de Billie Ro:

_¡Atención; múltiples víctimas! Informan que una bomba ha hecho explosión en la capital. Hay 27 muertos. Nos traen aquí a los 17 heridos._


----------



## Mirlo

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Mirlo, el argumento está en el significado de Incoming! en el contexto dado.
> 
> gengo lo dejó claro en #2:
> 
> Y LVRBC lo explicó después (#9):
> 
> Tú misma pareces tenerlo claro (#14):
> 
> En castellano no hay forma de reducir ese "warning" a una sola palabra: "¡Llegan múltiples víctimas!"; "¡Pacientes en camino!". Si reduces la expresión correspondiente en castellano a una sola palabra (¡Vienen! ¡Cuidado! ¡Atención!) pierdes el significado que traslada el original. Y claro que puedes plantearte hacerlo, pero asumiendo esa pérdida de significado por mor de brevedad.
> 
> En cuanto al argumento de la redundancia, no lo veo: no hay redundancia en el original (Incoming! (...) 17 injured) y no la hay en la traducción (¡Llegan múltiples víctimas! Nos traen a 17 heridos...). La primera (¡Llegan múltiples víctimas!) es una llamada de atención que resume la información básica (incoming wounded!). La segunda (traen aquí a 17 heridos) es una especificación tras esa llamada de atención. Utilizando la expresión de Billie Ro:
> 
> _¡Atención; múltiples víctimas! Informan que una bomba ha hecho explosión en la capital. Hay 27 muertos. Nos traen aquí a los 17 heridos._


Mira , yo le estaba explicando a Iribela.
Segundo , no me en la cabeza que estando en un hospital y el doctor dice: Alerta, o Atención, o Prepárense, Informan que una bomba....nos traen a los 17 heridos; se pierda algo , o que el mensaje no esté claro.
Eso es lo que digo y apoyo.
¡Respeto sus opiniones, pido lo mismo para la mía!
Saludos,


----------



## Magazine

Mirlo said:


> no me en*tra* *en *la cabeza que estando en un hospital y el doctor dice: Alerta, o Atención, o Prepárense, Informan que una bomba....nos traen a los 17 heridos; se pierda algo , o que el mensaje no *está* claro.


No sé lo que se pierde aquí. Los dos especialistas han dicho lo mismo , el mensaje 40 lo explica. 

Chema y LVRBC, I am totally withya  And I think that all your messages show that you know _exactly_ what you are talking about. 

Have a good night


----------



## Mirlo

Magazine said:


> No sé lo que se pierde aquí. Los dos especialistas han dicho lo mismo , el mensaje 40 lo explica.
> 
> Chema y LVRBC, I am totally withya  And I think that all your messages show that you know _exactly_ what you are talking about.
> 
> Have a good night


Good for you! 
My answer is good , also!


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

The original context seems to portray a clinician at a regular ER using a word used only in military field hospitals. This seems to convey not only that _patients are arriving_ but that there is something _war-like_ to it -as it is indeed explained later.

You might decide that it is unnecessary to convey all that when translating _Incoming! _and rather choose a one-word translation that only calls for attention; an interesting solution that obviates almost all the information conveyed in the original _Incoming! _I am cool with that; I just feel it relevant to notice this all.


----------



## Mirlo

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> The original context seems to portray a clinician at a regular ER using a word used only in military field hospitals. This seems to convey not only that _patients are arriving_ but that there is something _war-like_ to it -as it is indeed explained later.
> 
> You might decide that it is unnecessary to convey all that when translating _Incoming! _and rather choose a one-word translation that only calls for attention; an interesting solution that obviates almost all the information conveyed in the original _Incoming! _I am cool with that; I just feel it relevant to notice this all.


If the message was *only incoming*, then I would add the rest = Atención, llegan multiple víctimas.
But, the message was not only incoming, as you can see in Post #1.
Now, he/she was looking to translate  the word "Incoming" incorporated to the rest of the sentence. That's why I said "one word "is enough, because the sentence explain the rest.


----------

